# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Bukuria Natyrore!

## Cosmopolitan

Une punoj ne boten e kosmetikes, parfumeve dhe te modes. Si njeri qe kam shpenezuar nje kohe shume te madhe ne kete fushe, mund te them qe bukuria e nje njeriu fillon tek personi vet jo te paraqitja etij. Gjithashtu ne kete bote qe punoj une, kam te bej me njerez qe ndjekin moden, bukurine dhe estetiken me shume se ne c'do vend tjeter te botes, megjithate si njerez nuk kane vlera shoqerije, dashurije, martesore apo dhe besnikerije. Por ta leme kete diskutim per nje teme te re, sepse arsyeja qe po shkruaj eshte "Bukuria Natyrore."

Para se te aplikoni makiazh ne fytyren tuaj, duhet te ndaloni per disa momente para pasqyres dhe duhet te shifni veten tuaj. Shifeni ne nje menyre jo kritikuse per vetveten, por analizuse per gjerat qe ju pelqeni me shume tek fytyra tuaj. Analizoni syte, hunden, buzet, mollezat e faqeve, floket, cdo gje qe ju mund te deshironi. Pastaj me konluzionin qe ju do keni per fytyren tuaj, do mendoni si te rregulloni difektet ose gjera te ju keni deshire ti ndryshoni. 

Pershembull: Ka raste qe nje femre nuk mund ti pelqejne buzet e saj, sepse ajo mendon qe i ka shume te holla. Neqoftese do jete ky problemi juaj, atehere ju duhet te fokusoheni tek syte. Mundohuni qe tualetin me te forte ta beni tek pjesa e syrit, qe kur te jeni ne publik njerezit t'ju shikojne nje gje qe per ju eshte pjesa me e bukur e fytyres dhe te mos fokusohen tek difekti. Neqoftese ju beni te kunderten, pershembull lyeni buzet me nje buzetekuq te ndezur dhe nuk vini asnjelloj tualeti ne sy atehere ajo pike qe ju mendoni eshte difekt per ju do ju theksohet me shume ne pamjen tuaj te jashtem. 

Nje shprehje amerikane ne boten e kozmetikes thote, "...the less the better...". Duhet te keni parasysh qe sa me natyrale te dukeni ne fytyre aq me terheqese ju shofin njerezit e tjere. Gjate dites mundohuni te mos perdorni lapsa te zinj ne sy, ose lapes buzesh te erret apo te kuq qe ben kontrast me buztekuqin qe keni vene ne buze. Koha e tualetit te erret eshte jashte perdorimit. Tani duhet te fokusoheni tek lekura e fytyres. Duhet te zgjidhni tonin me te pershtatshem per ngjyren e fytyres tuaj dhe mundohuni te perdorni nje puder per faqet me ngjyre te lehte. Gjithmone veni pak "bronzer", qe te dukeni sa me natyrale. Aplikoheni kudo ne fytyre jo thjesht ne pjesen e faqeve, spor kudo ne fytyre. 

Rimeli eshte nje prodhim komestike qe eshte celesi i bukurise. Rimeli te ndihmon shume ne hapjen e syrit. Ne fillim duhet te analizoni qerpiket. Per femrat qe i kane te gjata, perdorni rimel qe ka efekte dredhje, por jo zgjatje. Per femrat qe kane qerpike te shkurter, duket te merrni nje rimel qe ka efekte zgjatje por jo dredhje, sepse dredhja ja u shkurton me shume qerpiket. Per femrat qe i kane qerpiket e holle, merrni rimele qe ju japin volum dhe drethje. Mundohuni qe sa here te aplikoni rimelin, ta vini me kujdes qe aplikimi te jete i paster, ne kuptimin qe c'do qerpik te shifet ne distance te afert por dhe te larget.

Buzet gjate dites duhet ti mbani me ngjyra te hapura dhe te lehta. Lip Gloss, ose shkelqim buzesh eshte menyra me e thjesht dhe moderne. Zgjidhni ngjyra te lehta psh: rose, pjeshke, luleshtrydhe dhe qe nuk kane shume shkelqim te forte. Mjafton qe buzet te duken natyrale dhe te shendeteshme. Mos perdorni lapsa buzesh, lereni tualetin e tepert per ne darke, kur dritat jane te zbehta dhe fytyra kerkon ngjyra te forta per tu dukur ne erresire. [/COLOR]

Kaq per sot, shpresoj t'ju kem ndihmuar sado pak.
Cosmopolitan!

----------


## ChuChu

buzekuq mi, c'eshte kjo buzetekuq.  :buzeqeshje: 

keto jane gjera common sense, nje femer duhet t'i dije se ndryshe eshte turp, lol. Mgjte ti mire bere qe i solle.

Une psh jam kunder perdorimit te tonit, pudres dhe bronzer ne fytyre, e sidomos ne te njejten kohe sepse e prishin lekuren. Ti si specialiste duhet te rekomandosh te kunderten per dike qe mendon long-term per lekuren e fytyres, apo s'kam te drejte?  :Lulja3:  Ca gjera nuk duhen sakrifikuar per hir te bukurise se momentit.

----------


## KaLTerSi

do ti qe toni dhe fondata rekomandohen dhe nga dermatologet tani o tripell eks?  :perqeshje: 
Te mbrojne fytyren nga pluhurat dhe rrezet e diellit.

Goca ka provuar ndonjera nga ju produktet e Vincent Longos?

----------


## Cosmopolitan

Me fal per gramatiken. Kam 10 vjet ne Amerike, ka fjale qe nuk i di mire ne shqip. 

Megjithate, sa per tonin - nuk ka te beje fare me prishjen e lekures. Nuk jemi ne 1920 kur filloi perdorimi i tonin dhe permbante 100% vaj qe te mbllokonte komplet poret e fytyres.  Ne kete epoke apo teknollogji qe ka arritur kosmetika, tonet e fytyres stimulojne rregullimin dhe pastrimin e fytyres, sepse permbajne vlerat e nje kremi qe ti mund ta perdoresh ne mengjes apo ne darke.

Nga njera ane une mendoj qe pudra eshte me e demeshme per fytyren nga toni, sepse purda ta than fytyren dhe nuk ka vlera zbutjeje edhe pse mund te ndihet me e lehte, kurse toni te jep stimulimin e nje kremi dhe mund te permbaje vitamina. 

Megjithate, deshirat e njerezve jane te ndryshme dhe preferencat jane te medhaja. Keto hapa bukurie mund te duken te thjeshta, eksperienca ime e ka verifikuar femrat sot e kane shume te veshtire te aplikojne dhe te kuptojne tualetin dhe fytyren e tyre. 

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Dara

> Goca ka provuar ndonjera nga ju produktet e Vincent Longos?


Eshte fantastik. Nga sygjerimet e Cosmo. perdora produket e Vincent Longo edhe kam mbetur e kenaqur teper.

----------


## Cosmopolitan

Prodhimet e Vincent Longos jane shume te mira. Arsyeja #1 i prodhoj une vete. Dhe per njerezit qe duan te dine rekomandimet time te toneve une sugjeroj Vincent Longo Water Canvas Creme-to-Powder Foundation qe permban 70% uje, jo vaj goca, uje.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## ChuChu

> Megjithate, sa per tonin - nuk ka te beje fare me prishjen e lekures. Nuk jemi ne 1920 kur filloi perdorimi i tonin dhe permbante 100% vaj qe te mbllokonte komplet poret e fytyres.  Ne kete epoke apo teknollogji qe ka arritur kosmetika, tonet e fytyres stimulojne rregullimin dhe pastrimin e fytyres, sepse permbajne vlerat e nje kremi qe ti mund ta perdoresh ne mengjes apo ne darke.


Cfare eshte toni? By toni I meant fondatina/foundation actually. Per te njejten gje po flasim?

Ti teta me cizme perdor SPF per kundra diellit dhe rri urte.   :xhemla: 

C'eshte ky Vincenti, ku shitet se s'e kam pare ndonjehere?

----------


## Dara

> Prodhimet e Vincent Longos jane shume te mira. Arsyeja #1 i prodhoj une vete. Dhe per njerezit qe duan te dine rekomandimet time te toneve une sugjeroj Vincent Longo Water Canvas Creme-to-Powder Foundation qe permban 70% uje, jo vaj goca, uje.



Vdeksha une moj  :ngerdheshje:  po edhe une prandaj i bleva se i rashe "qylit" ha ha ha , por ne te vertete ishin shume te mire, se nuk gjej dot fjale te perdor ne fushen e bukurise.

----------


## KaLTerSi

e di qe eshte fantastik e di. Une kam nje inside person aty qe e kam futur ne rrugen e qofte largut se gjithmone i them te vjedhe tualeturina per mua.

p.s. qe me the, me the dhe une kete nuk ta mohoj dot!!!

p.s.s Vincencoja shitet ke sekretet e Viktorise dhe tek Sefora... or hajde ke shtepia ime dhe mbushi trastat!

----------


## PINK

> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"][SIZE="2"]
> Kaq per sot, shpresoj t'ju kem ndihmuar sado pak.
> Cosmopolitan!


Yep u did ! 
Cheers pra , une po e kthej me nje " sex on the beach" .

----------


## KaLTerSi

> une sugjeroj Vincent Longo Water Canvas Creme-to-Powder Foundation qe permban 70% uje, jo vaj goca, uje.


ju kuptuam juve! 
Meqe rra llafi, mua me duhet nje nga ato kutickat me creme to powder dhe ca rocka (jo ne kuptimin vlonjat  :uahaha:  ) ngjyrash per syte... c'do gje me te thene e ke se vete nuk te shkon mendja fare.  :Lulja3: 

p.s. Kuqa mu   :xhemla:

----------


## ChuChu

muhabet rockash...lol.

----------


## Cosmopolitan

Kaltersi, thx per mbeshtetjen e sugjerimeve time. Por me qera fjala, kush eshte the inside person te Vincent Longo se dhe une njof njeren aty, eshtegoxha e madhe ne pozite.

Kuqalashja, duhet ta kesh orizontin pak mete hapur ne fushen e bukurise, sepse c'do dite ne tregun e kosmetikes dalin prodhimesa me te avancueshme dhe edhe pse ti mund te mesohesh me nje produkt ose kompani mund te kete gjera me te avancuara qe mund te te ndihmojne me shume ne pastrimin e fytyres.

Pilivesa bjeri qylit bjeri.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Renegata

Vec nje te kuqi te lehte fare,nuk lyhem ne jeten e perditshme.Do ti qe jam shume shume rehat,dhe e kam pranuar veten keshtu sic jam.Vec se nuk jam e keqe eee... :djall sarkastik:  

Ne fakt kur shoh dike te lyer bukur me pelqen,por vet nuk me jepet shume dhe skam as durim te merrem me te.Po ka ca mbasandaj te lyera o perendi o perendi.Mua me llahtarisin pa shaka.Ku vene?- pyes veten
U thot pasqyra si te Borbardha si duket se jane me te buqurat ne bote.O nene o nene.

Si perfundim :flutura: ne jam per tualetin me karar. :Lulja3:

----------


## Cosmopolitan

> ju kuptuam juve! 
> Meqe rra llafi, mua me duhet nje nga ato kutickat me creme to powder dhe ca rocka (jo ne kuptimin vlonjat  ) ngjyrash per syte... c'do gje me te thene e ke se vete nuk te shkon mendja fare. 
> 
> p.s. Kuqa mu


Me pershkruaj pak veten tende qe te jem ne gjendje te te sugjereoj produkte qe do te te shkojne ty ne fytyre. Se une mund te te them shume gjera, por tualeti dhe pigmentet jane te ndryshme, dhe sado sado duken ndryshe tek cdo person.

----------


## Renegata

Po qo flutura nga doli?!!!C'te kem shtipur valle?!!!

----------


## Cosmopolitan

> Vec nje te kuqi te lehte fare,nuk lyhem ne jeten e perditshme.Do ti qe jam shume shume rehat,dhe e kam pranuar veten keshtu sic jam.Vec se nuk jam e keqe eee... 
> 
> Ne fakt kur shoh dike te lyer bukur me pelqen,por vet nuk me jepet shume dhe skam as durim te merrem me te.Po ka ca mbasandaj te lyera o perendi o perendi.Mua me llahtarisin pa shaka.Ku vene?- pyes veten
> U thot pasqyra si te Borbardha si duket se jane me te buqurat ne bote.O nene o nene.
> 
> Si perfundimne jam per tualetin me karar.


Shume per te qeshur..ashtu eshte, ka vajza qe lyen pa karar. Prandaj e hapa kete teme sepse (nuk eshte per ofendim) por sa here qe shkoj neper mbremje shqipetare tmerrohem. Ka vajza shume shume te bukura dhe simpatike qe e masakrojne fytyren me makiazh te tepert. Prandaj po thoja qe neqoftese del para pasqyres dhe analizon vetveten me shume me syrin e ftohte, dmth si nje person qe mund te te kritikoje per ato gjera qe ke te bukura dhe ato gjera qe duhet ti permisosh do te ndihmonte shume vajza shqipetare ne bukurine e tyre.

----------


## ChuChu

> sepse c'do dite ne tregun e kosmetikes dalin prodhimesa me te avancueshme dhe edhe pse ti mund te mesohesh me nje produkt ose kompani mund te kete gjera me te avancuara qe mund te te ndihmojne me shume ne pastrimin e fytyres.


Cosmo, ti si inside person sigurisht qe je me e informuar per produktet e reja qe dalin ne treg, per cfare duhet pare e cfare duhet evituar ne nje produkt. Une si buyer injorant (dmth ekspozimi im eshte minimal krahasuar me ty) bazohem vetem ne experiencen time e cfare me ben mua mire. Tashi, e vertete qe cdo dite dalin produkte te reja, por s'besoj se nga buyer-i pritet qe cdo dite t'i bleje dhe t'i provoje keto produkte te reja. Ti besoj e di kush eshte rimeli me i shitur ne Amerike ndoshta keto 10 vitet e fundit? Maybelline Great Lashes (kutia black and pink) dhe ne keto 10 vite ata s'kane bere asnje ndryshim e prape vazhdon te kryesoje the market. 
Pra c'ndodh ne te vertete? Bleresi gjen nje produkt me te cilin eshte i kenaqur dhe sticks to it.  Kete nenkuptova dhe une kur thashe qe jam e kenaqur me produktet e mia. 

Gjithashtu s'ka asgje te keqe qe ti si prodhuese dhe sales person te pranosh qe make-up products e prishin lekuren e fytyres, pavaresisht nga sa te avancuara jane keto produkte. Perkundrazi sinqeriteti terheq dhe kliente because they feel they can trust you.  :Lulja3:  

Nejse kaq per kete e pune te mbare te Vincencoja.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Kalto eshte si rrush; lekure-bardhe (ka hequr dore nga tanning lately, lol), syri i zi sterre, floku i zi....tjeter ca kishe ti mi se ta kam harruar surratin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Cosmopolitan

> Cfare eshte toni? By toni I meant fondatina/foundation actually. Per te njejten gje po flasim?
> 
> Ti teta me cizme perdor SPF per kundra diellit dhe rri urte.  
> 
> C'eshte ky Vincenti, ku shitet se s'e kam pare ndonjehere?



Po per te njejtin prodhim po flasim. Toni, besoj se eshte shqip - perkthehet Foundation ne Anglisht. 

Vincent Longo eshte nje cosmetics company qe produktet e se cilit shiten, sic e tha edhe Kaltersia, ne Sephora, Barneys, Ulta, Victoria Secrets, Harvey Nichols etj. Eshte nje produkt qe nuk shitet ne mass market stores si psh: CVS, Duane Reade, Eckard etj. Edhe me shume nje linje prestigjoze dhe me formula shume te mira. Shko ne sephora.com dhe do familjarizohesh me kete linje.




> Cosmo, ti si inside person sigurisht qe je me e informuar per produktet e reja qe dalin ne treg, per cfare duhet pare e cfare duhet evituar ne nje produkt. Une si buyer injorant (dmth ekspozimi im eshte minimal krahasuar me ty) bazohem vetem ne experiencen time. Tashi, e vertete qe cdo dite dalin produkte te reja, por s'besoj se nga buyer-i pritet qe cdo dite t'i bleje dhe t'i provoje keto produkte te reja. Ti besoj e di kush eshte rimeli me i shitur ne Amerike ndoshta keto 10 vitet e fundit? Maybelline Great Lashes (kutia black and pink) dhe ne keto 10 vite ata s'kane bere asnje ndryshim e prape vazhdon te kryesoje the market. 
> Pra c'ndodh ne te vertete? Bleresi gjen nje produkt me te cilin eshte i kenaqur dhe sticks to it. Kete nenkuptova dhe une kur thashe qe jam e kenaqur me produktet e mia. 
> 
> Gjithashtu s'ka asgje te keqe qe ti si prodhuese dhe sales person te pranosh qe make-up products e prishin lekuren e fytyres, pavaresisht nga sa te avancuara jane keto produkte. Perkundrazi sinqeriteti terheq dhe kliente because they feel they can trust you.


Mesa po shof une, ti paske po aq eksperience sa kam edhe une ne kete fushe, po kemi nje ngryshim qe une bazohem ne fakte dhe jo ne "search engine". Maybelline mund te kete rimelin me te shitur ne bote, por kjo z'do te thote qe si prodhim eshte kualitet me i mire ne bote. Cmimi i arsyeshem influencon njerezit te blene ate produkt, megjithate meqe po flasim per rimeleni me te mire si kualitet dhe jo si cmim, une do sugjeroja Lacome Definicils. Dhe besoj qepo ta hedhim si vote, Maybelline nuk do jete me i preferuari.

Cheap products, si psh: Maybelline, L'Oreal dhe Revlon te shkaterojne fytyren, prandaj dhe une ne temen e re sugjerova qe ne radhe te pare duhet te gjeni tonin mete pershtatshem per fytyren tuaj gjithahtu dhe per ngjyren tuaj ne menyre qe te evitohen problemet e demtimit te lekures. 

P.S Edhe une po te nxjer nje produkt kosmetike, me ndihmen e specialisteve te medias dhe televizionit mund te jem ne gjendje te bej ate prodhim me te shiturin ne bote.

----------


## ChuChu

nejse, s'po vij me counter-arguments se s'jam tip qe kembengul per t'u gjetur fundin muhabeteve, sidomos ne internet. eshte ndryshe ne real life ku e mban nen kontroll muhabetin.

nje pyetje per ty; cili/at nga firmat qe shiten neper drugstores mbahet me e mira? 

e dyta, cmimi nuk eshte necessarily tregues. Une perdor rimelin qe ke permendur ti, por kur vjen puna te kremrat e Lancome psh s'kam qene fare e kenaqur dhe i kam lene pas nje jave perdorim (apo c'bleva dhe plot - any buyers here? lol)

----------

